# My Tank (Update)



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Havnt posted some pics for a while. Due to my schedule I have taken a relativly hands off approach besides feedings and standard water changes. The fish are progressing nicely and green algae is formed on the back of the tank and a bit on the front. Again, I like to watch my fish so I have kept it relativly free of decor. I added a 2 powerheads to give my fish a nice river type feel and they are constantly playing in it. Anyways, enjoy the pics.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

and the fish.

7 caribe (been together for roughly 2 years) since dime size. 2 terns and a big fat red belly from Raptor.


----------



## shoe997bed263 (Oct 15, 2004)

does the algea hurt the fish at all? i have thouhgt about just letting mine grow. great tank. what r the sizes on those bad boys?


----------



## shoe997bed263 (Oct 15, 2004)

how long did it take to get from dime size to that size? sorry missed that minor brain fart.


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

Nice fish











shoe997bed263 said:


> how long did it take to get from dime size to that size?
> [snapback]913911[/snapback]​


 I think he said around two years


----------



## hrdbyte (Feb 2, 2005)

xenon,
I didnt know you were in to pygos right on man.... anyways nice fish...
just wondering were can I order that stuffed p thats on top of your tank... send me a message thanks....


----------



## dutchfrompredator (Sep 26, 2004)

great collection xenon! no, the algae won't hurt anything except aesthetics if it bothers you.
yo, hrdbyte....i just saw some of those stuffed p's on ebay recently.....check there.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

shoe997bed263 said:


> does the algea hurt the fish at all? i have thouhgt about just letting mine grow. great tank. what r the sizes on those bad boys?
> [snapback]913910[/snapback]​


No, I like the algae.... it doesnt hurt the fish. In fact, I feel it adds more to the natural feel.

The caribe are like 8 inches or so, eye measurement. Honestly I dont even remember when I bought them. I think like 2 years ago or so. They grew like gangbusters to 5-7 inches.... then slowed down.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

hrdbyte said:


> xenon,
> I didnt know you were in to pygos right on man.... anyways nice fish...
> just wondering were can I order that stuffed p thats on top of your tank... send me a message thanks....
> 
> ...


LOL, funny you mention it. I went to take pics of that piranha for a contest Im opening up soon on the site... !

(Rhomzilla hooked me up with that piranha almost a year ago)


----------



## hrdbyte (Feb 2, 2005)

dutchfrompredator said:


> great collection xenon! no, the algae won't hurt anything except aesthetics if it bothers you.
> yo, hrdbyte....i just saw some of those stuffed p's on ebay recently.....check there.
> [snapback]913920[/snapback]​


thanks for the info man...


----------



## dutchfrompredator (Sep 26, 2004)

no problemo. i know they have them other places too. just slipping my mind right now where.


----------



## spec-v (Feb 27, 2005)

nice fish I want some now!!!


----------



## jackburton (Nov 25, 2003)

great shot x havent seen those in about a year cool pics love the bog wood


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

jackburton said:


> great shot x havent seen those in about a year cool pics love the bog wood
> [snapback]914267[/snapback]​


Thanks man! As you can see the wood makes some of the algae on the front a bit hard to scrape off..... so I just leave it


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Nice tank. I got the same thing with green algae in my tank.


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

dude i remeber when you first posted a pic when you got them!
they sure have grown and they look awesome man! i love the decor and the tank!!!

keep it up X


----------



## TheSaint (Apr 15, 2004)

looking really good Xenon







Those caribe look bad ass


----------



## remyo (Aug 26, 2004)

look,s great the fish on top is that your red belly ????


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

remyo said:


> look,s great the fish on top is that your red belly ????
> [snapback]914638[/snapback]​


YEah top is red belly. I just added 2 terns today.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

i love the way that wood kind goes up to the surface and makes like a cave for the

fish to get under, i ve been tryin to keep my eye out for a piece like that


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

MR.FREEZ said:


> i love the way that wood kind goes up to the surface and makes like a cave for the
> 
> fish to get under, i ve been tryin to keep my eye out for a piece like that
> 
> ...


yeah my 2 littlest hide up there when they are being harrassed by their buddies.


----------



## jahnke31 (Dec 4, 2003)

awesome tank! do you ever have a problem with that many fish in that tank????


----------



## Rikimaru (May 3, 2004)

Wow mike those are some badass fish!!!
Sweet!!


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Awesome. I really like this kind of setup where someone wanted the benefits of a bare tank without the boredom of looking at a tank with nothing in it


----------



## mr.bearhasyourlady (Jun 1, 2004)

reall cool tank.and great looking fish


----------



## 351winsor (Aug 3, 2004)

wow,nice tank and p's.


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

awesome set-up man!


----------



## JAC (Jan 19, 2004)

Xenon said:


> jackburton said:
> 
> 
> > great shot x havent seen those in about a year cool pics love the bog wood
> ...


 I think the algae makes it look even nicer, very natural







.


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

Looks awesome!

the fish look great!
the floating log adds something nice to the tank.


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

they are looking great. i like green algae as well, but have only been cursed with the damn brown kind! your set up looks very natural.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Awesome tank, chief









And man, those guys have grown - I remember the pics you took when you just got them: amazing difference!


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

Looking good.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

Nice setup there...


----------

